
“Why don't senior engineers apply?” Career page about ping-pong but not parenta - Swizec
https://mobile.twitter.com/mlroach/status/953022122699341824
======
camel_gopher
And the retort -
[https://twitter.com/paulmach/status/956017594313699329](https://twitter.com/paulmach/status/956017594313699329)

------
NTDF9
Lol!

Also, too much effort, only to be rejected because he couldn't remember a
corner case of a toy whiteboard problem.

